# Looking to buy some Moss.



## EnoOnraefi (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey guys, it's been a while but I've left the salty world and I'm going back planted. I'm wanting to add some moss to my tank but I want to stay away from Java Moss. I don't really care of it is a fast or slow grower (as long as I am able to get a decent starter portion), I'm just looking for something more interesting than Java moss. I'm dosing CO2 and have excellent lighting so I can handle just about anything. I'm looking to buy from a fellow hobbyest and not a store. Does anyone have anything they could hook me up with or know someone else that might?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Jason Jasonmemo was doing trimming to his x-mas moss. not sure if he still has or not. how much are you needing. I might be able to trim a golf ball, or two of my x-mas moss.


----------



## EnoOnraefi (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that but it seemed like he was only holding it for a short time that's why I went ahead and made a separate post. I don't need a whole lot. I just picked up a few cherries as a freebie from another hobbyest and wanted to get them a little place to hide and call home. I wanted to get 2 or 3 different types of moss this go around. So whatever you can spare is fine.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Have a softball sized peacock moss I can spare. Looks similar to xmas moss, similar growth rates. $10


----------



## EnoOnraefi (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks guys. I've got what I need now.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone willing to ship some moss?


----------

